# Ρήμα με δύο υποκείμενα



## NatCat (Aug 26, 2008)

Κόλλησα. 

Τι είναι το σωστό και γιατί;

"αν ο εισαγωγέας ή οποιαδήποτε θυγατρική του κηρύξουν πτώχευση"

ή

"αν ο εισαγωγέας ή οποιαδήποτε θυγατρική του κηρύξει πτώχευση"


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2008)

Υπάρχει χειρότερο, π.χ. «αν οι εισαγωγείς ή οποιαδήποτε θυγατρική τους...».

Στη δική σου περίπτωση μπορώ να πω εύκολα: τον ενικό. Π.χ.
_Αν έρθει η Μαίρη ή ο Γιώργος..._
Στην πραγματικότητα είναι ενικό το υποκείμενο, αφού υπάρχει διαζευκτικό και όχι «και».
Στην περίπτωση του δικού μου παραδείγματος, τι κάνουμε;


----------



## wings (Aug 26, 2008)

Από τη στιγμή που έχεις το διαζευκτικό «ή» δεν είναι δύο τα υποκείμενα, αλλά ουσιαστικά ένα (ή το ένα ή το άλλο). Στην πρόταση που μας δίνεις και τα δύο σκέλη της διάζευξης είναι στον ενικό, επομένως και το ρήμα σου θα είναι στον ενικό.

Τώρα βλέπω την πρόταση του nickel και για την περίπτωση που αναφέρει θα προτιμούσα τον πληθυντικό (θα έκανα ίσως μια μαμουνιά και θα έβαλα και το δεύτερο σκέλος της διάζευξης στον πληθυντικό, π.χ. «οποιεσδήποτε θυγατρικές τους» για να ξεφύγω από τα δύσκολα).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 26, 2008)

Που να δεις τι γίνεται όταν το ένα είναι αρσενικό και το άλλο θηλυκό και ακολουθεί επίθετο!
Ενικός, συμφωνώ κι εγώ. Το πρόβλημα που αναφέρει ο Nickel το έχω αντιμετωπίσει πάμπολλες φορές σε κείμενα στα οποία, δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τον αριθμό, π.χ. _Ο Τάδε εξουσιοδοτεί τον Δείνα και από κοινού τους Α,Β_. Τότε, γράφω _Όταν ο Τάδε ή οι Α και Β *θελήσουν*_, στην ουσία δηλαδή συμφωνώ το ρήμα με τον πληθυντικό, τον οποίο και μεταθέτω κοντά στο ρήμα, αν δεν είναι, για να ακούγεται πιο εύηχο.
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και άλλη λύση, όμως...


----------



## NatCat (Aug 26, 2008)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει χειρότερο, π.χ. «αν οι εισαγωγείς ή οποιαδήποτε θυγατρική τους...».



Α μπράβο, αυτό είχα αρχικά στο μυαλό μου και τελικά το απλοποίησα άθελά μου. Επίσης, έχω αντιμετωπίσει τον προβληματισμό της palavra αλλά δεν θυμόμουν όλες τις περιπτώσεις. (Πρόωρο alzheimer?) Το θέμα με προβληματίζει εδώ και καιρό.

Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις;


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 26, 2008)

Χωρίς να το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα, προτιμώ κι εγώ τον πληθυντικό όταν τουλάχιστον ένα υποκείμενο είναι στον πληθυντικό ή όταν ενδέχεται να ισχύσουν δύο ή περισσότερα υποκείμενα (π.χ. "αν ο Παναγιώτης ή/και ο Στράτος μου την πέσουν").

Στο δε παράδειγμα της NatCat, συμφωνώ με τον nickel.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 26, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> "αν ο Παναγιώτης ή/και ο Στράτος μου την πέσουν".


Το *και/ή* είναι κλασικό πρόβλημα που προκύπτει σε συμβάσεις και γενικότερα νομικά έγγραφα (μην και διατυπώσουν κάτι με σαφήνεια, θα πάθουν τίποτα!) 
Για να δώσω ακόμα ένα παράδειγμα, 
«Αν οι Εντολείς και/ή ο Διαχειριστής [μπλαμπλαμπλα]»
Δυστυχώς, σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, τα νομικά έγγραφα δεν επιδέχονται παρεμβάσεις, οπότε η πρόταση της Wings δεν εξυπηρετεί πάντα. Για τέτοιες αποδόσεις, προτιμώ κι εγώ την πρόταση του Λεξ, δηλαδή τον πληθυντικό.


----------



## sopherina (Aug 26, 2008)

Να κάνω μια δειλή ερώτηση; 
Μήπως έχει να κάνει με τη σειρά των λέξεων; Δηλαδή αν βάλουμε δεύτερο το ουσιαστικό που είναι στον πληθυντικό μπαίνει και το ρήμα στον πληθυντικό; Λέω εγώ τώρα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2011)

(Απλώς να υπάρχουν...)

Από το γυμνασιακό Συντακτικό της Νέας Ελληνικής (ΟΕΔΒ), σελ. 23:

*3. ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΥΡΙΩΝ ΟΡΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΩΣ
**α. Συμφωνία του ρήματος με το υποκείμενο*

*Α.*
*α.* _Εγώ είμαι προσεκτικός_
*β.* _Εσύ πηγαίνεις στο σχολείο_
*γ.* _Οι γεωργοί οργώνουν το χωράφι_
*δ.* _Το συγγενολόγι του φοβερίζουν να τον ξυλοκοπήσουν_
*ε.* _Ο φτωχός είχα ακόμη τη δύναμη να προχωρήσω!_

Σε μια πρόταση που έχει ένα υποκείμενο το ρήμα συμφωνεί με το υποκείμενο του στο πρόσωπο και στον αριθμό (παρ. α, β, γ).

Όταν το υποκείμενο είναι όνομα περιληπτικό, μπορεί το ρήμα να εκφέρεται σε πληθυντικό αριθμό, ενώ το ίδιο το υποκείμενο βρίσκεται σε ενικό αριθμό (παρ. δ).

Σημείωση. Στο παράδειγμα ε υποκείμενο του _είχα_ είναι το εννοούμενο _εγώ_. Αν _ο φτωχός_ ήταν το υποκείμενο, το ρήμα θα έπρεπε να μπει στο γ' πρόσωπο.

*Β.*
*α.* _Εγώ και εσύ θέλουμε τα ίδια_
*β.* _Η Μαρία, η Σοφία και η Αθηνά πήγαν στο σχολείο_
*γ.* _Εσύ και ο Σωτήρης τρέξατε πολύ_
*δ.* _Οι πρόσκοποι και ο αρχηγός τους πρόσφεραν αρκετά_
*ε.*_ Έμπα και εσύ και το παιδί_
*στ.* _Τον κλαίγει η νύχτα και η αυγή, τ' άστρο και το φεγγάρι_

Σε μια πρόταση που έχει περισσότερα από ένα υποκείμενα, το ρήμα κανονικά μπαίνει στον πληθυντικό αριθμό και στο επικρατέστερο πρόσωπο· επικρατέστερο είναι το πρώτο πρόσωπο από τα άλλα δύο και το δεύτερο από το τρίτο (παρ. α. β, γ, δ).

Αν όμως συμβεί να προηγείται το ρήμα και τα υποκείμενα να ακολουθούν, τότε μπορεί το ρήμα να εκφέρεται σε ενικό αριθμό, δηλαδή να συμφωνεί με το πρώτο, το πλησιέστερό του υποκείμενο, που είναι σε ενικό αριθμό (παρ. ε. στ).​Σχετικά επίσης:

στη *Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής*, _Χρ. Κλαίρης-Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης_, παρ. 476-477 (Συμφωνία προσώπου και λεξικού υποκειμένου)

στη *Γραμματική της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας*, _David Holton, Peter Mackridge, Ειρήνη Φιλιππάκη-Warburton_, Μέρος Γ, 5.4.1.2: Παράταξη συστατικών και Παράρτημα 3, Συμφωνία αριθμού μεταξύ υποκειμένου και ρήματος


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 30, 2011)

Και άλλα παραδείγματα από τον οδηγό μετάφρασης εγγράφων της Ε.Ε.

Η συμφωνία του ρήματος με το υποκείμενο, όταν το υποκείμενο είναι
περιληπτικό όνομα (έχει, δηλαδή, ενικό γραμματικό αριθμό, αλλά αναφέρεται σε
πλήθος αντικειμένων), ποσοστό κ.λπ. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, η σύνταξη μπορεί να μην
ακολουθεί τον γραμματικό τύπο των λέξεων αλλά το νόημα. Μπορεί, δηλαδή, το
υποκείμενο να είναι στον ενικό και το ρήμα να μπει στον πληθυντικό (σχήμα κατά το
νοούμενον).

_Μεγάλος αριθμός αγροτών λαμβάνει/-ουν ενισχύσεις από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.
Η πλειονότητα των πολιτών πιστεύει/-ουν ότι η κατάσταση θα βελτιωθεί.
Το 75% των κρατών μελών τάχθηκε/-αν υπέρ της πρότασης._

— Η συμφωνία ρήματος και υποκειμένου, όταν τα υποκείμενα είναι περισσότερα
από ένα (σύνθετες προτάσεις). Ασφαλώς, στην περίπτωση αυτή το ρήμα μπαίνει
σχεδόν πάντα στον πληθυντικό. Όταν όμως το ρήμα προηγείται, μπορεί να μπει σε
ενικό, δηλαδή να συμφωνήσει με το πρώτο, το πλησιέστερό του υποκείμενο, αν αυτό το
πρώτο υποκείμενο είναι σε ενικό αριθμό.

_Η ανακοίνωση καθορίζει μια κοινοτική στρατηγική δράσης προκειμένου να
βελτιωθεί η αναγνώριση και η προβολή των σπάνιων νόσων_.


----------

